# Turquoise Red-Spotted Severum?



## dyzir13 (Sep 10, 2012)

I just purchased a severum labeled as a Turquoise Red-Spotted. Has anyone ever heard of this color variation or have any clue if it was supposed to be labeled as a different type of severum. Someone suggested that it may be a Rotkeil. My original intention was to purchase a green severum, but the thought of having one of the turquoise variation swayed me. I just introduced the fish to the tank and will try to get pictures within the next week. I did find this link that shows a similar label to what I purchased.
http://www.azgardens.com/p-2074-severum-red-spotted-turquoise-severum-cichlid.aspx


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

*** never seen them before, mabe its a super red/Turquoise mix?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

*** got sevs from them before and in my experience they are very poor. Poorly shipped, I have 3 rots almost 8 inch with no color. Um pretty sure they trans ship because my fish were missing tails completely upon arrival and they were only shipped over a couple states.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Their severum description seems inaccurate too. Aren't sevs ominivores and not carnivores? I know that mine love peas and corn.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ha they say they are great for planted tanks too.


----------



## dyzir13 (Sep 10, 2012)

I didn't actually purchase my severum from that web-site. I only provided that link because that is the only thing I can find that closely matched the description of what I bought. I guess I will just have to keep an eye on my guy and see how he colors up.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I see. Sorry just disapointed in mine. Any way we can get a pic?


----------



## dyzir13 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am trying to post a picture but can't figure out how to attach it. Any help?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I post to photobucket then to here.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone know of another source for these that ships?

A great looking variety, I'd like some.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Dyzir how is yours doing ?

Any pics yet?


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Updates on your RS Turquoise Severum?

It seems someone bred Red Spotted Gold to the Turquoise to get these. I am wondering how many in the F1 had this coloration?


----------

